# Piranha Laws



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Today my boss came in to my Office to give me the 1 year report from when I came to this shop. My job was to improve our customer clientele and double the SCA's quarterly income. Which I have done an exceeded my requirements. So he comes in to let me know the company will be offering me a position that will be a huge promotion. I will no longer run divisional SCA sections, bit now run an entire shop as a branch operations manager. With this promotion I get 35,000 dollar a year raise plus a 12,000 sign on bonus. Great right? No here is the problem, the two branches that they will want me to pick from is one in North Carolina, the other in San Antonio Texas. Both places piranha are illegal I believe. Am I saying I would deny this opportunity for fish... No but it is a factor in my decision an make this a little harder for me

The jist of my post, can you obtain a permit or something to legally posses piranha in an illegal state? If so what can I do to look into obtaining one of these?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

North Carolina - No. At least I couldn't and ended up going the illegal route. As for Texas, I have no idea but I'm leaning toward no.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Your best bet would be to contact the fish and wildlife dept.'s to see if a hobbiest could obtain a permit.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No way in hell in Texas.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Chances are you technically can but they won't give them to anybody unless you are some zoo type organization that has them on public display. In short you won't be ablt to buy/sell them there. At best you may be able to keep a tank of them on stricktly display if you can actually get a permit though you will have to contact their fish and game departments to see if that would be worthwhile even as it probably wouldn't be. Chances are they will not let you unless you could somehow convice them.

There are plenty of other cool fish without p's.

Also what is the store called?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Chances are you technically can but they won't give them to anybody unless you are some zoo type organization that has them on public display.


Contacted NC's Fish/Game and thats basically right on with what I was told. This was back in 2002 though so I don't know if anythings changed.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I figured someone here has had to deal with it at least once before. Hey Cluster I know there are othe fish, but after I got my first P, I don't want any other fish lol. I like these guys the best and the others don't seem to fun anymore. The store is a Caterpillar Dealer/Repair shop. We do Industrial engine, Trucks, and Construction/mining equipment.

Frank why do you say no way in hell for Texas?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I figured someone here has had to deal with it at least once before. Hey Cluster I know there are othe fish, but after I got my first P, I don't want any other fish lol. I like these guys the best and the others don't seem to fun anymore. The store is a Caterpillar Dealer/Repair shop. We do Industrial engine, Trucks, and Construction/mining equipment.
> 
> Frank why do you say no way in hell for Texas?


Because Texas like Florida has ideal weather for piranhas. And has a few episodes of them being caught. Piranhas are specifically banned.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Great! lol.. Well Monday the VP is coming to talk to me an after that I have two weeks to decide. 35k a year more or Piranha owner... Plus I like where I am, the scenery, the hunting an fishing, the weather.. all that stuff


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedBelly11 said:


> Frank why do you say no way in hell for Texas?


From what I have heard it would be the hardest to get a permit in texas and California unless you are a legitimate organization who wishes to use them for educational purposes. I highly doubt they would allow an ordinary hobbiest to legally own them though it doesn't hurt to contact them and see if it is in any way possible or not.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Frank why do you say no way in hell for Texas?


From what I have heard it would be the hardest to get a permit in texas and California unless you are a legitimate organization who wishes to use them for educational purposes. I highly doubt they would allow an ordinary hobbiest to legally own them though it doesn't hurt to contact them and see if it is in any way possible or not.
[/quote]
Florida has a long history of denying permits even for public aquariums. So unless you are an accredited scientific institution unlikely Texas will approve.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a thought, but how about you got them microchiped and go through some process of registration? When they die you would be legally obligated to return the said microchiped fish for varification. Probably will not work if they are dead agaist it though. GL and congrats on the promotion!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I dunno if they have that process do they? An still not sure on the promotion. It will put me at 140k a year but I'm not sure if the juice is worth the squeeze. The new job will be a huge work load and tons of more stress! I have a lot to think about on this one. Maybe talking to the V.P. tomorrow will help me in my choice


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Screw stress, sh*t will kill ya. If you're already earning $100K a year, you're doing just fine.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What I'd do, is make the move and take the raise... then work it for about a year, then move back. Generally they won't deduct a pay grade after it being set for a while. GL.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, IDK what i'm going to do right now. We will see how talkin with him goes tomorrow.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just curious how long have you kept p's as from your join date it seems you are thinking of denying a 35k pay raise partially becasue you cannot keep piranhas. Like I said earlier especially if you are new to p's there are a ton of other interesting fish that you have probably never kept. If you were making 140K I'd go marine as marine>fw anyday.

I would personally remove p's from the equation and just see if you want the job based on other factors as denying a promotion using no p's as a deciding factor is stupid. It may be an inconvienience but 35k a year seems like a great oppertunity .


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I have keep them for a little while prior to my join date. I had marine when I lived in Texas. I don't like those fish as much. Sure there is a lot of cool ones out there but they don't appeal to me like the P's do. I have kept cichlids, wolf fish, asian gar, Florida gar, freshwater electric eel, and goby's. After I got my P's I lost complete intrest in the other fish. Yes 35k a year is a great raise, an no the Piranha are not my soul reason i would not take the job, they are just a small factor. I don't know either of the areas they want me at, I have no family or friends in those area's and also the shops they want me to go to are in the gutter and they want me to bring them out. Which would mean a lot of stress, work 24/7 an maybe I'll be able to learn the area and the people to find the work to pull them from the gutter. If I can't and they go under.. then where does that leave me.. lol Also I have waited my entire life to live where I am now, to be with my extended family, to be here in PA with the woods, rivers and all the stuff I never got to be around before. I love it here, an have not been here long. I'm not to anxious to move off. Plus I do a little over a 100k right now, I am making it just fine honestly, an don't need to make more, but would love to do that lol... I dunno right now


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

just take the fish with you and keep your mouth shut to anyone. if people ask there pacu lol


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

daughter snatcher said:


> just take the fish with you and keep your mouth shut to anyone.


X2


----------

